
Ideal glass would explain why glass exists at all - sohkamyung
https://www.quantamagazine.org/ideal-glass-would-explain-why-glass-exists-at-all-20200311/
======
stallmanite
It sounds from the article like they’re using simulated annealing (the
computational technique) to literally _simulate annealing_. Don’t know why but
that blows my mind.

From the article:

Two years ago, though, Berthier found a trick that allowed him to speed up the
process by a factor of 1 trillion. His algorithm picks two particles at random
and swaps their positions. These shake-ups help the simulated liquid stay
unstuck, allowing molecules to settle into snugger fits — just as the ability
to swap two ill-fitting shapes would help in Tetris.

